# Need an answer FAST!!!



## Snake_Eyes (Jun 14, 2006)

Will 3 oz (90g worth) be enough to insta-cycle my 125g?

Short story...my tank has been running for 6-7 weeks, a week ago I made the mistake listening to a LFS guy that it would be alright to add two 7-8" fish. Well he was wrong and my nitrItes are thru the roof and no matter what I do I can't seem to get them down, which is why I'm going to go ahead and buy the Bio-spira.

If you are gong to flame me please don't I feel bad enough as it is.

Thanks.


----------



## Badrad1532 (Apr 15, 2006)

its better than nothing, Did your fish die?


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jun 14, 2006)

No but I'm afraid for their health if I don't hurry and get the biospira in it. I'm about to place an order and need to know how much to buy. They come in 1 oz(30g) and the other.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

What are you running for filtration????


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jun 14, 2006)

2 Rena XP3's, each one has 1 liter of Seachem Matrix biomedia along with some Bio-max. I'm also running an AquaClear 110 with sponge and jam packed with Bio-max.


----------



## Badrad1532 (Apr 15, 2006)

get 4-5 ozs


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jun 14, 2006)

Alright thanks.


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jun 14, 2006)

I ordered 4 oz of it, when this gets here how large of a waterchange should I do prior to use? I've read somewhere that too high of nitrite can interfere with the effectiveness of bio-spira, don't know if it's true though. I've been using Prime to help detoxify the nitrite along with Stability to build up some helper bacteria.

I've also changed about 120g of water since last Thursday. I did a 60% WC yesterday and it lowered the nitrites some but I checked again today and they are back up.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

I would do no more than a 30% water change to prior use of the bio-I haven't heard the same as you on the nitrite isue though-So I have no clue-

Like stated the 4 oz should be ok....


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Id do a 40 percent change and then add the bio-spira

all those nitrites should turn into nirtrate though


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jun 14, 2006)

Should I to do daily or every other day WC until the bio-spira arrives? If so how much?


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Snake_Eyes said:


> Should I to do daily or every other day WC until the bio-spira arrives? If so how much?


I would stop messing with the water, add some conditioner that detoxifies ammonia, and add some pre-dissolved salt to the tank to help get through the nitrite spike. The bio spira will need the ammonia in the water to feed on.


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jun 14, 2006)

The Bio-Spira will be here by 3:00 tomorrow.









Thanks everybody.


----------



## swack (May 29, 2007)

Bio spira is garbage, get pre established media


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

swack said:


> Bio spira is garbage, get pre established media


Sometimes it works but yes pre-established media is very good


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jun 14, 2006)

swack said:


> Bio spira is garbage, get pre established media


If I had access to it I would've done it.

Anyways I added the Bio-Spira, I also recieved my API master test kit today. I must say that someone (me) who has trouble with colors...this test kit is not very friendly.

My results before adding Bio-Spira...

Ph- 8.0
Amm- 0-.50
Nitrite- 1+
Nitrate- 0

Both fish are still acting fine.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Hopefully that bio-spira works

If your colorblind then that test kit will be hard for you


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jun 14, 2006)

Me too that crap was expensive!!! I'm not fully colorblind but I do have trouble with alot of colors.

Should I still only do every other day feedings?


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jun 14, 2006)

Well 40 hours later the nitrites haven't changed.


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jun 14, 2006)

As of today my nitrites have disappeared (2 different tests confirmed). Although as far as I can tell (stupid colors) I also have low to no nitrAtes. Shouldn't my nitrates be higher?

Amm- 0
NitrIte-0
NitrAte-0-2


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Not really. Nitrates are the end product of the cycle...if were only showing .5ppm ammonia and 1ppm nitrites...that is all that can be converted to nitrates. If you had measurable ammonia and nitrites..and now you dont...then the tank should be cycled. However..understand..this is a very tenuous beginning and the bacteria can be overwhelmed at this point...so I wouldnt change your feeding habits for a while and let the bacteria get established. The last thing you want to do now is overload the tank with ammonia and go though some large spikes. Also...feeding every other day is plenty...daily feeding is not good for your fish imo. At that size..I would be feeding once or twice a week.


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jun 14, 2006)

Alright will do...thanks.


----------

